# only nine months till deer season



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Can't wait....only nine more months till deer season!:flag:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Heck Yea !!!! Just hope I can find a lease..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

come shoot some of my axis anytime.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

*axis hunts*

Hey boomgoon,if you are serious about the axis hunts please call me...Dave @ 281-740-7701 cell....713-271-9562 work....979-553-3000 my shop thanks


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Still got 2 months of deer season left!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

My countdown is already on as well! 2009 was our worst hunting year in 10 years.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

jmack said:


> Heck Yea !!!! Just hope I can find a lease..


I hear ya Jmack. I am looking for someplace also.

Calvin


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

To heck with those deer, it's time to get serious on the hogs..... No waiting guy's just find a place and go get'em.


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

Yea, I'm wishing it was October already!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, in the mean time fish,hogs and coyotes should fear me.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Ours officially closed yesterday and will open again around the first of October. So, it's actually only 7 months for us. 

Although, if I'm really honest, I'm needing a break.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Only 6 more now.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

November 19th cant come fast enough! Opening day for me


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Im a team player. Only problem is, i'm on the team with no place to hunt. sad2sm


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this year my plan is to shoot a deer with my bow..i dont know how its gonna happen cause i aint got a place to hunt..but im gonna find a way to make it happen lol


----------

